
Boston Dynamics Spot mini dancing - dazhbog
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHBcVlqpvZ8
======
mr_overalls
I'm going to be somewhat surprised if the US doesn't already have
synchronized, camo-Kevlar-coated, M249-equipped squads of these little guys
running around the Middle East already.

------
sAbakumoff
can't wait to purchase this dog that does not take a shit, does not require to
be fed and can dance as long as the battery is full.

------
deckarep
I think this is the first time in history a robot has twerked. A great
milestone.

------
rasz
video spliced at 0:57, you would expect a Robot performing pre programmed
moves to be pretty repeatable, especially when operated by manufacturer, in
perfect lab conditions

------
luizfzs
is this dog moonwalking?

